# Spaceliner 24"26" tanks/ same size?



## mnt (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello everyone
Has anyone ever compared Spaceliner 24" and 26" inch tanks? based on a pictures it looks like they share the same size tank, on 24 it just looks bigger.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 19, 2015)

Have never compared the lengths but, I would think the 26" models have longer tanks.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## mnt (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## mnt (Jul 19, 2015)

For me it Looks like this it's a same size tank


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 19, 2015)

My vote is same size.

Mike


----------



## mnt (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks Mike
I have 26" inch spaceliner bike with tank, I can measure it, but is there someone that have 24" and could measure it?


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2015)

I think 56vette owns a 24" Spaceliner


----------



## mnt (Jul 26, 2015)

I already have a 26" inch men's spaceliner with a tank. Now I want to have a complete 24" inch spaceliner, if tanks are the same size, it means that I need to buy 24 inch spaceliner frame only. But I want to be 100% sure of it


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 27, 2015)

Just saw this thread, I too think they are the same size tanks. Mine was missing the front chrome trim piece, bought one from a 26" bike and it fit perfect. Here are a few measurements from mine, hope this helps you out. P.s. mine is for sale also, $400 or trade for a ballooner. Joe.


----------



## mnt (Jul 28, 2015)

56 VETTE, thank you a lot!
I measured my 26" inch Spaceliner tank, looks like they are same size.




57cm= 22 inch



52cm= 20inch



10cm= 3.9 inch


----------



## mnt (Jul 28, 2015)

13 cm= 5.1 inch


----------



## momo608 (Jul 31, 2015)

Are the chrome headlight assembles on these metal or plastic? Cool bikes BTW, I just wish they made these bikes in taller sizes. Would I be wrong in assuming that all 26" balloon tire bikes were originally aimed at the teenage market?


----------

